# Interested in a reef tank



## Tuesday113 (Aug 13, 2013)

My main question about setting up a reef tank is my concern that if I put the tank in my bedroom would the fish and coral ending up stressed from the constant sounds, movement and room lighting? My guess is they would.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

My best reef tank is in the kitchen so to speak.My son(24 years old) cooks dinner around 11pm,lights noises and whatever off of my and the tanks "schedule" don't really seem to have much effect on it!I would think the tank will bug you more than you will bug it in your bedroom.


----------

